# AA Recovery! + Question about repair



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

So, I'm cruising on the motorway and a warning light comes up on the dash, red with a exclamation mark. I had no idea what it was for, so stopped and had a look in the book. Turns out it's for a deflated tyre - seems strange, the car is running fine! Fortunately I'm parked in a car park right opposite an AA lad in his van, ask to borrow his pressure gauge. He checks the pressures, one tyre is actually inflated higher than all the rest.. and the wheel seems rather hot. So he takes the wheel off, has a look at the handbrake, brake lines and then the brakes/callipers. They're all quite hot, with a blue tinge running around the centre, the pads seem quite grooved. He tries to free the calliper, fine the first time, fine the second, then the third time it just seizes shut. The brake is essentially now clamped shut.

Great. He's unable to free it and unwilling to close the line off and let me drive home using the remaining 3 brakes. It's around 11 miles home, straight down the motorway. So he says he's gonna call a truck and see if they can take me home. I've only got basic cover (from the bank), so technically he only should be taking me to the nearest garage (it's 5:15 and most are shut anyway), so he calls a tow truck and buggers off home. Another lad turns up 40mins later, I ask if he can take me home - says he's quite bored, so doesn't mind!. He's technically not allowed to go more than 8 miles.

Takes me to my house, we have a chat, he has a crack at the BMW - I take the p*ss out of his Mondeo. "Cheap to fix though!" he says. Pfft.

So if I can't get the calliper free tomorrow, what is the cost of a new one? Any ideas? I called BMW whilst I was sitting with the AA guy, the stealers wanted £255. I declined. Anyone know of anywhere in Scotland/Central Belt (I live in Dunfermline) where I can pick one up for a normal amount of money? Failing that, maybe somewhere where it can be refurbed? Might just be the seal thats knackered or something.

Must say thanks to the AA, they wen't above what would be expected of them, for the level of cover I have, and they made minimal fuss. First time i've used them - i'll be sure to increase my cover now!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Was half expecting to see a question about a bevvy addiction :lol:


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Unfortunately not mate!  After all that pain in the ass waiting around etc, a drink would be nice though!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not had the best experience with AA over the years. Much prefer RAC. Think I'm gonna go back to them when my renewal comes up.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any reason for that mate? I've not used the RAC, but to be fair to the AA, they went above and beyond what i'd expect them to do for me tonight. I couldn't be happier with the service I received.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The exclamation mark with brakets is the handbrake warning light. Was it a rear wheel/caliper that seized ? did he remove the caliper and wind/compress the piston back in ?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ohms12 said:


> I called BMW whilst I was sitting with the AA guy, the stealers wanted £255. I declined. Anyone know of anywhere in Scotland/Central Belt (I live in Dunfermline) where I can pick one up for a normal amount of money?


A branch of ECP near you? http://www.eurocarparts.com/store-locator


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Store
Edinburgh 
Open 6 Days per Week

Address
Unit 13, West Craigs Industrial Estate,
Turnhouse Road
Edinburgh
Edinburgh
EH12 0BD

Telephone
0131 317 9898

Store Opening Times
Mon08:00am-05:30pm
Tue08:00am-05:30pm
Wed08:00am-05:30pm
Thu08:00am-05:30pm
Fri08:00am-05:30pm
Sat08:00am-04:00pm
SunClosed


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

WD motor factors in Pitreavie Ind estate, they sell original equipment brakes or at least same spec


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

aa do my head in the local engineers they have around by us ar all mumpets of the first class type


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

gm8 said:


> The exclamation mark with brakets is the handbrake warning light. Was it a rear wheel/caliper that seized ? did he remove the caliper and wind/compress the piston back in ?


Nah, it was the RFT indicator. The pressure in the tyre had risen (about 3psi over the rest) due to the heat build up in the brakes.

Thanks for the advice folks, i've ordered the part from Eurocarparts, should arrive tomorrow. Got the caliper off today, give it a good clean (it was really corroded) and now it's back working. I still want it changed, it's been giving me grief on and off for a few months. Cleaned up the disc and pads too, so hopefully won't need to change them - still have enough life in them!


----------

